# Working Sundays Makes me Sikk...



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Had to finish up this one end of the house today.. 

We sealed all the backs with Cetol 1, and prefinished the faces with Cetol 1, and a coat of Cetol 23.. We put the second coat of Cetol 23 on in place.. Turned out great.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It looks beautiful! How long will the product hold up in that environment?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

CApainter said:


> It looks beautiful! How long will the product hold up in that environment?


 
I am really hoping it will hold up for a long while. It has been sealed front, and back, and all cut ends were sealed before being installed.

As long as it is taken care of, I think it will need maintenance coats, but no major peeling will occur. Most of the Sikkens in this area fails, but only when people let it fail. 

I agree though, it leaves a beautiful looking finish.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I just got this from the Cetol 23 data sheet and it pretty much answers my question,

"Proper maintenance starts with visual inspection. A timeframe of two (2) – three (3) years on the south and west 
exposures and three (3) – four (4) years on the north and east exposures can be used as a general guideline. 
However, as weathering, exposure conditions, altitude, and applications can vary, maintenance may be needed 
sooner and should be performed when visually necessary, regardless of timeframe."

I think it looks great, and hope it holds up like it is in the picture. nice job!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That is really beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

that looks sweet, nice job


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks Great!!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

That is such a sweet looking job! You rock dude! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like a beautiful piece of furniture, nice work.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I assume the HO is REAL happy.

makes working on a sunday worth it.

Good job


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

daArch said:


> I assume the HO is REAL happy.
> 
> makes working on a sunday worth it.
> 
> Good job


 
They were happy, but more happy that it was complete. This job had been dragging on for some time. I am glad to have it all wrapped up though. It went way smoother than I had hoped today. I expected to be there much longer than we were. Nothing better than finishing early on a Sunday!
Thanks for the comments everybody.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

So are ya going to do the garage after they put that siding up? Just looking at the reflection of the house wrap in the windows.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So are ya going to do the garage after they put that siding up? Just looking at the reflection of the house wrap in the windows.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I just got this from the Cetol 23 data sheet and it pretty much answers my question,
> 
> "Proper maintenance starts with visual inspection. A timeframe of two (2) – three (3) years on the south and west
> exposures and three (3) – four (4) years on the north and east exposures can be used as a general guideline.
> ...


Ok....I'm not trying to be a doinkious...could someone explain "maintenance" as you see it?

I've never done just a 'part' of a wall. There have been localized failures under a downspout or beyond an eves fading, but always it deems itself as a complete recoat or the customer will 'leave it' for another year as it "isn't too bad just yet". 

Also, what increased or decreased deterioration do you expect from altitude? Is my friend from Utah really seeing more UV from less atmosphere then me from sea level Winnipeg?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow,Looks amazing.Great job!how did you apply?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So are ya going to do the garage after they put that siding up? Just looking at the reflection of the house wrap in the windows.


 
They don't know how they are finishing the garage yet.. I would hate to see them finish it with anything but this, as I love the matching out building look.

And by Maintanence, I mean maintaining a finish, before it deteriorates. I would rather stay ahead of any peeling by a light scuff and coat of cetol 23 than have to worry about restoring failing wood. A quick re-coat every few years is cheaper than a restoration job every 10.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Sharp_Painting said:


> Wow,Looks amazing.Great job!how did you apply?


Brushed.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

wje said:


> Brushed.


My kind of guy!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I worked today and I got to say your final product looks great!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice work house looks buitumus....


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

WOW!!!! That looks amazing!!!! Your my new hero!!!! Sorry NEPS


----------

